
The Impact of the Dodd-Frank Act on Small Business - barry-cotter
http://www.nber.org/papers/w24501#fromrss
======
teilo
This is a water is wet conclusion.

The whole point of Dodd-Frank was to reduce the overall level of risk in the
lending market. There cannot _but_ be a decrease in small and medium sized
business loans and in increase in large enterprise loans. Larger enterprises
have more capital and a greater market share, and thus a lower lending risk.

